# Big Chief - Best chips to use?



## socalangler (Jan 16, 2017)

New to smoking and picked up a new BC.

The Luhr Jensen chips that came with the unit appear to be very thin strands and/or shavings of wood; definitely not chips.

I saw some Weber brand wood chips at Home Depot and they look like chips of which I would I would say are just a little smaller than bark. 

So....are the Luhr Jensen chips specially formulated for use with the BC since it does not get to hot and the thinner pieces of chips would smoke better?

Please educate me on which are BEST chips (size, brand) to use with a BC.

Thanks!


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jan 16, 2017)

Any chips are fine. They don't have to be shavings. I would bet chunks would even work, although I have never tried them.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jan 16, 2017)

Welcome to the forum and congratulations on your new smoker.

I suggest you try both along with using chunks. You will notice that each will produce a different smoke. Depending on what you are smoking and the amount of smoke you desire, you may want to use them all.

Have fun and enjoy your eats.

T


----------



## bbqbrett (Jan 16, 2017)

I have a Little Chief I got from my Dad when he upgraded.  Only used it a couple of time and think I used the Weber chips he gave me.  They worked very well.


----------



## cmayna (Jan 16, 2017)

With the stock heating setup,  I would stay with Lur Jensen's chips.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jan 16, 2017)

I am using alder pellets from Todd. Can't find alder chips or chunks in my city.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 16, 2017)

I use Alder cookies I cut up and dry....  1 at a time.......













67502bb8_Hotplatecookiespan.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Dec 24, 2016


----------

